# Lake Sakakawea - HEEEEEELP!!!!



## yancimator (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm visiting North Dakota for the first time on a "business trip". Of course, if the company's paying to send you into Pike territory, you GOTTA try and find some fish. So, I found a buddy crazy enough to meet me in Minot from CASPER, WY!! He's driving up with a boat and we'll have one day only....October 6th.

I've done a ton of Pike fishing in Canada and Minnesota, but have never fished in North Dakota nor on a river lake system for them. Can anyone help????

Lot's of questions....
- How's the fall Pike fishing there?
- I'm assume there's no cabbage plants, what do you look for to find em?
- Do spoons and spinnerbaits work up there too??
- Where, on that beast of a lake, would you go for one day for Pike?
- Are the boat ramps in the water still??
- Is the Van Hook area a good Pike spot?

HEEELLLLP!!!!!! I've got more questions, but these would be incredibly helpful.

Thanks gang. I've enjoyed reading your furum.

Mike in St. Louis


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

See the thing is Sak is not known for the pike at this time of year. Being filled with salmon, trout, and smelt the big girls are usually out over that deep water hunting them. It is the spring when the fish are moving in and out of spawning areas that most of the big fish are taken. It is not impossible to find good sized pike in other areas, but due to this fact most of the big ones are out deep. The lower end of the lake near Garrison might be a good bet. Trolling cranks on flats, humps, or other areas that hold fish might provide a nice pike. Now I meaning those over 35". You might also want to try in the van hook arm. Look for eyes and those pike might be right in with them. Bigger lures such as reef runners might be better a good bet for the depth they can reach. Good luck with pike fishing up there right now. It might be tuff. :beer:


----------

